# What electronics will work



## captlemons (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello

I know this probably sounds like a very obvious question, but we are looking to move to the US later in the year, i know most european electrical equipment will not work so will leave them behind, but can anyone advise if things like the childrens PSP, WII, chargers (phones, psp, nintendo etc) will work, or anything else come to that.

All comments greatly appreciated

Many thanks:


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola & Welcome to the forums!

First off, I'd pretty much forget about any phones - landline or cell. Whilst GSM is supported here you'll have an upwards struggle using it and with prices dropping fast you may be better off getting a new phone with a plan you like covering the areas you travel in.

As for anything else, the simple answer is, it depends. Many items these days are dual voltage and will work quite happily off 110 VAC (US) as much as 220 VAC (Pretty much most of the rest of the world - thank you Thomas Edison!). Some auto sense and switch, others will require you to flick a switch first.

That said you will need to buy plug converters to allow you to plug the items into a US Power socket and take heed of what items need to be grounded (Earthed) - not all power sockets here are 3 pronged (many older sockets are 2 wire).

If you have any items that will only take 220 VAC then all's not lost - you can buy step-up converters that will take a 110 VAC source and spit out a 220 VAC output. I've got two which have been going strong for over 10 years now (including one that powers my old Yamaha amplifier that still sounds so sweet I cannot bear to part with it) and a couple of other UK items.

For items such as the PSP you may also find you could simply purchase a US adapter here for it.

You'd be surprised what does work here; just the other day I finally (and with much sadness) donated my trusty 21inch computer monitor (aka my personal gym for all the effort it took to move it! <giggle>) that I brought in the UK in 1995 and brought with me here and used constantly.


----------



## captlemons (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks very much, thats a big helpi dont have to break it to the kids that there beloved games will no longer work, the computer was another thing id forgotten about, thanks, best stock up on adaptors etc.


----------



## JandkDavis (Jun 21, 2008)

One thing that I have found is that the games for the Wii etc are regional so although the existing ones will work and you can fix the power situation, if you want to buy any new games you will have to buy them from Europe and not gain from the lower US priced items. Nintendo DS is non-regional but most others are regional.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can check each item. Each one should have a label indicating the voltage. If the item is rated 110-250, or something close to that, it will work in the US.

Keep in mind that electronic goods are much cheaper in the US. Check sites for big discount stores like Circuit City and Best Buy.

Many things in the US are going to seem cheap to you. A paperback book will come with the same numbers as in the UK, say 7.99, which is probably what will be on the same book in the UK. But in the US it is in dollars. CDs and DVDs are also going to be cheaper.


----------



## pauldwhyte (Mar 23, 2008)

*Im told that appliances with Motors wont work!*

Hiya

I was told that appliances such as washing machines, hairdryers, toasters - things with motors generally, would not work. Is this true or does the 110 - 250 v rule stand on these items too? I know that when Emma tried to dry her hair with her UK hairdryer in a hotel recently that it was running v slow!

Thanks peeps, moving on 04 Aug, dead excited!

Paul


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

pauldwhyte said:


> I was told that appliances such as washing machines, hairdryers, toasters - things with motors generally, would not work. Is this true or does the 110 - 250 v rule stand on these items too? I know that when Emma tried to dry her hair with her UK hairdryer in a hotel recently that it was running v slow!


As with most things - it depends. There are hairdryers that take either 110 or 250v. Usually they have a switch to change from one voltage to the other. If not, it's possible to use a travel converter or transformer, but be careful that you get one that takes the wattage of the appliance. (Hairdryers are usually 1500watts these days.)

I know people who have run large appliances off a real transformer - but transformers are heavy and normally not worth the trouble. As I understand it, too, the difference in frequency (50 Hz vs 60 Hz) will ultimately ruin the motor.

Large appliances differ in much more than just the voltage, too. In the US, appliances like dishwashers and washing machines connect to your hot water line and use hot water from the water heater rather than heating their own water as they do in Europe. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev you are talking about washers from the 80s. Look into some Siemens, LG and even Maytag. Top of the line front loaders with all the whistles and bells. Trust me - I could not do it without. 

Is it worth to waste container space on small appliances? No. They are so cheap by the time you buy a transformer, put up with the change in performance and power usage you could have bought a brand new appliance. Hairdryers start under 10$. If you are just traveling - every decent hotel has hairdryers (some even built in), irons ... free of charge.

Yes - every house has a 220 Volt connection but 30 Amp and 60 Hertz. Give your big appliances to someone who can use them in Europe.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Most appliances don't even have external switches either more. Look at the information on the appliance. If the range is 110-240 or 115-220 or anything like that, the electronics are designed to handle the full range of voltages without your intervention. This is certainly true of laptops and cell phones and camera batter chargers. I've used all of these in both 220 and 110 countries, with absolutely no problems.

The adaptors for the prongs on the end of the plug are a pain, and I agree that it might not be worth bringing small appliances. Though it is nice not to have to go out and get everything in the midst of getting settled.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev you are talking about washers from the 80s. Look into some Siemens, LG and even Maytag. Top of the line front loaders with all the whistles and bells. Trust me - I could not do it without.


Twostep, but you're already over there. Bringing a washer or dryer from Europe to the US just strikes me as a complete waste of effort, given all the differences. (Actually, the people I know who have imported washers and dryers from America to Europe strike me as pretty anal about the whole thing, too.)

It's possible to make them work, but not really worth all the hassle, IMO.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Twostep, but you're already over there. Bringing a washer or dryer from Europe to the US just strikes me as a complete waste of effort, given all the differences. (Actually, the people I know who have imported washers and dryers from America to Europe strike me as pretty anal about the whole thing, too.)
> 
> It's possible to make them work, but not really worth all the hassle, IMO.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I agree -- bringing European appliances to the States is madness. The 220v supply twostep states is available in domestic houses in the US isn't even 220v but is rather 2 x 110v out of phase.


----------



## pauldwhyte (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Guess im leaving most things at home!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Twostep, but you're already over there. Bringing a washer or dryer from Europe to the US just strikes me as a complete waste of effort, given all the differences. (Actually, the people I know who have imported washers and dryers from America to Europe strike me as pretty anal about the whole thing, too.)
> 
> It's possible to make them work, but not really worth all the hassle, IMO.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Should we tell them that most rental places have washer/dryer in a unit or laudromats on site:>)

They will not work the way they did "at home". I am a firm believer of travelling with limited baggage. Take things you cannot replace, bring some memories - otherwise it is supposed to be a new start.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On the appliance scene, the only things I'd bother to bring across the pond (in either direction) is something you probably can't get where you're going.

I've imported two crockpots to France (for instance) - because the people in the appliance stores here look at me as if I'm daft when I try to explain what I'm looking for. (I know I've seen the things somewhere in Europe - but small appliances in the US are dirt cheap.) The only European appliance I don't think you can get in the US is a steam cleaner - though lately I've heard they are starting to sell "steam mops" there, which do some of the things a steam cleaner will do. (I'd never bother taking a steam cleaner to the US and try to run that on a transformer!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - you can now get crock pots in Europe. Steam cleaners for floors you buy in the US for under 100$. If you do not not like your floor:>)

What are these posts by blue waters about?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev - you can now get crock pots in Europe. Steam cleaners for floors you buy in the US for under 100$. If you do not not like your floor:>)
> 
> What are these posts by blue waters about?


In some parts of Europe - but not in France. The steam cleaners for floors are what they apparently call "steam mops" - but the European kind are used for much more than just floors. Everything from ironing to windows to ovens and even toilets. (I love using mine to defrost the freezer. Fast, and a great way to work off aggression!  )

Re the blue waters posts - no clue. But they're gone now...
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## angelaj70 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the main problem in using foreign appliances in Europe are the different electrical outlets. You will require an adapter. In some cases you could actually damage your device if they have different power requirements.


----------



## angelaj70 (Jun 30, 2008)

On Wikipedia you can see the different types of sockets and their distribution in the world.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Giggle:>) You can get your stress relief steamers from handheld to professional even at Walmart now. Do not use them for boiling eggs.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

angelaj70 said:


> I think the main problem in using foreign appliances in Europe are the different electrical outlets. You will require an adapter. In some cases you could actually damage your device if they have different power requirements.


It is not the current but Hertz which does not communicate with European appliances. A plug adaptor is a penny item but that is not the issue. Your blow dryer will work with a travel adaptor but not as well and not as long as without.


----------



## angelaj70 (Jun 30, 2008)

Just my point. I am just not very technically adept. If the blow dryer suffers from the wrong type of electricity (sorry for the untechnical term) then can you imagine what happens to more complex appliances like a notebook computer or a mobile phone with the wrong power supply!

Bergevorges point on people bringing their own dishwashers from the US or UK. I can imagine that people bring their own kitchen appliances from the US because things are different in Europe. Washing machines on mainland Europe are not toploading. Refrigerators usually don't come with ice cube makers and in the typical US-sizes (i.e. tank-sized). Also European kitchen drains usually do not have a shredder built in.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

angelaj70 said:


> can you imagine what happens to more complex appliances like a notebook computer or a mobile phone with the wrong power supply!


Computers are about the only ones worth bringing, really.

Laptops are usually okay. Desktops are either switchable or just change out the internal power supply -- cost you about $30 and it's a 10-minute job. 

Monitors only really worthwhile if modern, flat screen -- many are dual voltage.

Printers can be a pain -- stoopid HP region-code their print cartridges but you can phone and reset it. Probably not worthwhile if it's more than a year or 2 old since they're disposable items these days.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are looking to update your computer, wait until you get to the US to buy. In fact, put all your information on a portable hard drive, make a backup, and just bring that to the US. Prices here are, I've been told, much cheaper.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Electronics are a bit dicey with the exception of Computers. TV are a completely different format (NTSC v. PAL). If you have a nice TV to bring over it won't work here because of the signal format. Think in terms of PC to Apple. You can't get there from here.

All other appliances would be a waste. I know that when I was in Germany the Washer dryers were a much smaller capacity. Refrigerators are different as well I believe.

DVD Players would be useless unless you bought your DVD from Oversees and shipped them. The local Blockbuster only has US region code DVDs. Games are the same way. The current issue is easily solved with Step Down Converters as noted. It is the formatting issues of today's technology that is the issue.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Long ago there was a big difference between what was available in the US and in some other countries, with US washers and dryers being much bigger, and requiring fewer loads for a family. And if you already own the things, and your employer is paying the freight and the hookup costs, why not?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Long ago there was a big difference between what was available in the US and in some other countries, with US washers and dryers being much bigger, and requiring fewer loads for a family. And if you already own the things, and your employer is paying the freight and the hookup costs, why not?


Not practical for white goods -- would require v. large transformers, different frequency causes excessive wear in some AC motors, difficulty of spare parts, etc. Better to tell employer you will need to buy new and negotiate as part of package.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> DVD Players would be useless unless you bought your DVD from Oversees and shipped them.


Setting the region code to zero on many DVD players is a 2-minute job with some strange key presses on the remote control.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can change the region code, but are they the same format? I thought that DVDs had the same problem as tapes did. They use a different format, so the players literally cannot process the content.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

synthia said:


> You can change the region code, but are they the same format? I thought that DVDs had the same problem as tapes did. They use a different format, so the players literally cannot process the content.


I've always wondered about that too, but it appears that the DVD to NTSC or PAL or SECAM conversion is handled in the DVD player itself. (Not sure how a DVD player built to play back on a PAL tv would react on being hooked up to NTSC in the States, however maybe the HiDef stuff changes all that.)

I can tell you that I often buy DVDs in the US and play them on our "zone-less" DVD player back here in France (which is connected to a PAL/SECAM television). The few DVDs that really won't work (some studios have a security encryption that prevents you from playing them on a zone-less or multi-zone player), I just play back on my computer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

